# The Kindergartenrenner part III: The BeeTTle episodes.



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys, not new to tex but lost my old password and name.
I'm Richard from the Netherlands and here i will post my buildthread for the third Kindergartenrenner for the wife and kids. A new beetle.

Greetings Richard


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

In this this i will post the progress of my next project der Kindergartenrenner III. At this moment it's not quit a build project, more a collecting-for-build thread. And for the folks who think, der Kindergartenrenner III? Was there a part I and II then? Yes there was.

_Why Kindergartenrenner?_
Because it's the car for the misses, for work and to bring the kids to school. ( she had a load of fast cars in the past before we had kids, but the hunger for hp is still there :lol: )

Project Kindergartenrenner I was a 1993 BMW e30 touring. Bought as standard 318i. Finished project with a m52b28 ( a e46 328i 24v) engine, E36 m3 3.2 complete drivetrain, suspension, brakes. 17 inch breyton splits. etc a real Woody  
before








after

















we sold the car and bought another project:
Project Kindergartenrenner II was a 1996 audi s6 avant 2.2 20v quattro with 6 gears. 230hp stock. Finished the project with a full 3,5 inch steanless steal exhaust wit a wagner rs inlet and exhaust. again with the holset and a few mods giving it more than enough HP. full coiloverset with porsche brakes and porsche 18 inch split wheels.

before








after:

















Perfect familie car, but we decided to sell the car because i got a new skoda Superb combi. Also a giant car and 2 of these giant is a bit to mutch. Also the kids were growing and the kids didn't have lots of garbage to carry around. I gave the wife a choise of here own to choose a car.
She wanted a New Mini. But after a long journey for looking for the right one in Holland and Germany, we let the mini idea float. All the mini's have serious gear trouble and electra. 

Good talk with the misses lead to another of here favourite cars. A New Beetle. target was a black1.8 20vt or a 2.0 8v highline.
After looking at a quit a few new beetles, all with high milage, cars with 3 colours black, female cars with damage, we got a perfect NB!

Its a 2.0 8v with 110t KM from dec 2000. Dealer maintance, 1 prefious owner --> a adverticing company.
NO history of damage. Only mod was a 4 tailpipe exhaust
Its a NON highline, so no airco, no electric windows, but all the other options.
Colour is Yellow. Not the targetcolour but fresh and fun.









The wife loves it and the kids find it cool. I find it nice ( a have driven it 4 times now  ) and promiced the wife i would do anything with the new beetle. So here is Project : Kindergartenrenner part III :lol:  

the collecting of mods


*Suspension *
 
I bought a KW V2 set the day after collecting the beetle









But the wife doesn't want a static lowerd car anymore. So sold the coilovers. :roll: and bought a brand new airrideset[ dubsupllies/Billstein](8mm hoses, etc. set is painted in Ral9001 and is ready on the shelf for installation. Also bought a 4 motion stabi .



*Wheels*
 
Bought the car on standard steelies








Sold this set and bought a set of LM beetle 16 wheels









Nice set for the time being. But i'm a wheel man  
the other wheels are:


20 inch touareg atlas wheels 9j et 60. Extreme rare.










Painted the wheels Ral9001 and polished the lips











*Interior*
 

First replaced the standard radio with an alpine 9887r. ( My choice, wanted this HU) and the speakers at the front and back will be replaced with 2 165mm compo's. This is already lying on the shelf. front compo 165mm CDT Eurosport. Back a 165mm audiosystems compo with a audiosystems 4 channel Twister with extreme expancive wiring  .

Car has a standard black interior. Like new, but i wanted something different. So bought a cream leather interior from a beetle. Also bought orgininal electric windows

Dash etc will be flocked.



*Exterior*
 

Bought a bootlid from a beetle 20v( electric spoiler). I'm going to wire it with an corrado speedbox.

Rearbumper is a mix. Bought a american rearbumper with sidemarkers and a small plate. Also bought an audi tt 3.2 rearbumper. Plasticweldit these to to make one like this picture










there's more to come :screwy:


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Bought a votex front bumper and the sideskirts of beetle votex.(example)



















*Engine*
 


Like most of you know the 2.0 isn't a beast :lol:
Not looking, but by luck run into a 99 new beetle that was standing in Switserland. Beetle had a engine that was tuned by Sportec for 24000DM and for 8000DM on the rest of the car (wheels/brakes) The engine is a 2.0 8v AQY 115 bhp that has a turbokit on it bringing it to 193 WHP and 322 NM. Not bad  . The set is special made for the NB and very rare. Sportec made 3 of these sets ( TTP turbokit with a sportec chip) 

























Because my sister wanted a beetle so she boughtthe car, with the knowledge the turbokit is going to be on the yellow one. The brakes and wheels will stay on the black one.
Talking about the brakes, i had these still lying around. Porsche cayenne turbo s 18z 6 pots ( the same like the gallardo) these i will make a adapter and with goodridge flex and 5x100 r32.









yes the grey ones :lol: 

also bought a 1.8 20v 225hp quattro exhaust, for the rearbumper.

more to come


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Also went to the painter last year for a plan for painting the beetle.
first choice was the bmw marrakesh brown, but later on we choose a old beetle 1957 L240 Agave green.









also didn't like the standard cream frontseats of the beetle. so sold the frontseats and went looking for a differt pair.
bought a set audi r8 frontseats. this one for ex.








these









the were in Hellbeige so the seats are going to be repainted in cream


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

details on the black bug.
















look at the details on the intercooling pipes ( beetle turbo)

got the blackbug on dutch plates and it drives quit fast. it's faster then my mates his JD engineering MK4 r32.










PS god Rick made a PS for the idea ( and no the turbo signatures won't come on i think)








when you look at the wheels you notice that these are different then the touareg.
that's because i also bought a set of kerscher kcs 18 inch.

also bought a set of original beetle xenonheadlights.









i polished the kerscher wheels and the inners are of to the painter

















cleaned the brakes and the are also of te the painter ( gona be yellow)









big MoFo ( that's a 1 Liter bottle)









I let the seat be proffesional painted in beetle cream.( the lightning gives a FU picture but it's all 1 colour) the headrest is of the backseat.








also bought a 02m 6 speed leon cupra gearbox ( not the 4 motion, but frontwheel) because the wife wants every time she drives on the road put it in 6th gear because the revs the engine makes


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

the wheel that comes on der kindergartenrenner...now polish the lips and paint the inners


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

got the 6 speed today..i will be refurbished and painted


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

one pic of the seats in colour of the rest


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

beige parcelshelf arrived, the brakes are in collor, winterwheels ready, 5x100 to 5x130 adapters arrived.. up to the next stage.


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

the gearbox is off to a completly rebuild with stronger parts.. also it will be sandblasted and look like new..

sold the red porkers and bought a pair of tsw holsten 19 inch with almost new vedestein ts810s 235-35-19 wintertyres.
also after long long waiting the back bootlid i go a mail from the german/polish seller that it got lost in the shipment and got the refund.
With luck the local carbreaker got a silver Beetle v5 in from GB with a bootlid with spoiler..so i bought it..but the thing i noticed is that the vw emblem is the same stuck like the bonet( so no handle and locking)







thanks rick!
also completly rebuild the gearbox with new parts, so it will be smooth. also did a modification with the arm for the first and second gear ( stronger) controle arm.


































also bought the complety front of an audi tt ( controle arms, steering rack etc, brakes, subframe, stabi etc) for a better drive in the corners.
also busy with a tt dashboard (looking for it)..

that's the shame off these forums.. the new ideas are coming with the day..


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

the beetle sportec now driven by my sister. The engine transplant will be next year
and the new bootlid from GB


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

update from the snowy holiday.

bought:
-a polo 6R bootlid , like this








-a 225hp tt/s3 flywheel and clutch
-a tt fuelcap with metal







-a extra rear fender
-brake stickers








yep the yellow brakes gone get some lego stickers  

done:

tt fuelcap in fender


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

drove the beetle away this evening.
to get stated tommorow, but hey..it was warm, dry and there was beer. so headstart  











































from 14.00 till 17.00 first diner and kids to bed and then off again.











































20.00 till 22.45


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Blood Sweat.. and all the help from Marten, Aram and Hidde
it's at the painter..









off to the painter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYKP13DSe9I&feature=youtube_gdata_player



























6R logo brand new dealerpart..



























Original beetle carpet and feetcarpets. Only where in the car for 10 miles.


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

bought this today.. brand new votex sills  .. just in time for the painter









good company

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Again with help of friends
We have welded the side markers. found some tiny rust spot under the striping on the roof. Cleaned it and, some tinn and zinkspray.

so now all the work is done.. now sanding paint etc etc


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

package 








brand new armrest








tt ready for some paint
























6R logo 
















some between progress pics

























































new stuff keeps comming.
these are the protectionstickers between the bumper and fenders. Most of them forget them when they paint a beetle, but, gotta love vw parts.. :lol:


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

..original vw oval beetle colour from 06-1957 till 01-1958.. agave green L240


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

long nights, did the wheels








parted them








de badged








from above








hood








votexsills








US rear with tt diffuser







the votex nose


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

also bought an almost new lupo magnesium 3L steering wheel, with airbag.










yup.. bought an tt bumper and a us beetle bumper and made from 2 1

updates
parting it together



















































rsi bi xenon








beige parts
















also the grey ones out and in with the beige( also carpet and headliner beige)








doorseals also with beige


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

@cabby.. just look at ebay.

did loads of small things








tweeters in the rear.
















beetle cabrio consol








magnet for the 6r handel
































just for looking, need to polish the outers..


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Good friend of mine Arno did all the electrics








it turned from manual windows to electric orginal vw
he made the bootspoiler work, the 6r bootlid etc
spoiler closed








spoiler open



































its the misses her car..





























































custum seatframes





















polished


















1 side tt exhaust ready.. plug and play  ..


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

almost ready.. need to do the last things)


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

MIVW

Al this was done in a few months time.. So i needed a rest.. But this winter i will continue


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

This winter is the engine swap. MAybee a r32.( i know i have the 2.0 turbo, but i love the rorh of the r32

Brakes









355 mm disk


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I like where you've gone with this Beetle. I'm sure your wife will enjoy driving it. Since this Beetle is so customized, I'd personally go with the R32 engine. Perhaps even all wheel drive, if you're up to such a very labor intensive process. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

It's a dailly driver. But next step will be r32.


----------



## geartripper08 (Aug 21, 2008)

an R swap and big brakes will make this thing unbelievable !! i love this car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

geartripper08 said:


> an R swap and big brakes will make this thing unbelievable !! i love this car :thumbup::thumbup:


Brakes? I hate to call you on this, but that thing has huge brakes  I have to agree with your motor comment though


----------



## geartripper08 (Aug 21, 2008)

VWBugman00 said:


> Brakes? I hate to call you on this, but that thing has huge brakes  I have to agree with your motor comment though


i see alot of pics of the brakes on the table ... but not on the car ....


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Your Beetle is ridiculous. :laugh: I love it, so clean, and again I love that color. :thumbup:


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice work. I'm always in love with your TT/beetle rear bumper. :thumbup:


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

20 inch steel


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh my gwad!!!!  20" steelies?! Thats so f#@king ridiculous! I love it :laugh:


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

:what:


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I like saying ridiculous. :facepalm:


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

No prob.. I'm the outside of box thinking man:laugh:


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm considering a new color for mine in the spring.


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.netherstance.nl/vw-beetle-from-womens-car-to-boy-toy/


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

i know you didnt say TT spindles, but did you use the TT spindles with the rest of the TT front suspension ? 

I ask because i have the 6podd Cayenne calipers on my JTI, and a set of TT spindles in my basement. do you know if there is ball joint clearence on the new breaks ? 

BTW i like what you did with it


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Cayenne does have 2 types of 6 pots. the 17z ( up tot 330mm) and the 18z (up to 355mm)
i have the 18z with 355mm disc. There are bolt on plates for the tt spindels ( www.epytec.de) witch you can drive the r32 334x30 disc with the 17z and 18z.. 355 conversion with tt spindels is a hame made solution.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

haha awesome thanks thats ill get on this


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

